# Shut down

## krono85

Nuovo giorno nuovo topic..  :Smile: 

Salve di nuovo. Oggi vi propongo un nuovo problema..

Quando vado a spengere il computer non da terminale, quindi Sistema->Arresta->Arresta

(o riavvia è uguale) X si freeza. Devo per forza andare sul terminale Ctrl+Alt+F1 e digitare 

halt da li, altrimenti il sistema rimane in quello stato..Dove un file di configurazione che

gestisce tali chiamate ? 

come sempre grazie in anticipo.

----------

## ago

hai gnome?

----------

## krono85

Dopo aver aggiornato al baselayout-2 ho riprovato e credo fortemente che questo 

problema fosse collegato a ciò..ora vai infatti.

Credo si possa pure cancellare questo thread.

Grazie lo stesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

